# Rustic Escentuals Annual Sale



## commoncenz (Aug 8, 2016)

Excuse me if this has already been posted (I didn't see it anywhere). Anyway, I just received an email from Rustic Escentuals notifying me that their annual sale will be from August 11 - August 17. All 1 oz bottles of fragrance oils will be $1.00 during this sale - a great way to sample some of their fragrances without breaking the bank. 

From the email:

*Sale Dates & Times*

FROM: 3:00 pm (Eastern) on Thursday, August 11th
UNTIL: noon (Eastern) Wednesday, August 17th

This sale consistently generates a high volume of orders for our warehouse, so a sale deadline is being applied. Please be patient with us - order processing during this sale is always longer than our typical 24-hour turnaround. 

You have been given advance notice of the sale by receiving this Newsletter. So, make your list and check it twice...be ready for the sale when it begins!

We highly recommend maximizing your savings on shipping costs by consolidating as many items as possible into one order, so feel free to order non-sale items with your Sampler Packs.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for posting this. 

Should we start listing our favorites here for people wanting to try them? 

I bought so many last year that I don't think it would be wise for me to buy again this year. I got 60 scents and I liked almost every single one. There were a few I didn't like. They've become one of my favorite vendors.


----------



## CTAnton (Aug 8, 2016)

I've picked out 40...which doesn't mean I can't switch out a bad one for one more highly rated...I'd love some feedback from those of you who use their fragrances!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh commonsense, I just promised myself today 'no more FOs' until I can fit them all into their storage area. It's getting a little obscene. I think I am truly a FO Ho. Didn't take that long to get here either.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 8, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Oh commonsense, I just promised myself today 'no more FOs' until I can fit them all into their storage area. It's getting a little obscene. I think I am truly a FO Ho. Didn't take that long to get here either.



It never does take that long Dibbles .... it never does. Especially with help from your friends :twisted:


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 8, 2016)

With the loss of TN Candle Supplies, this could be a dangerous sale for me! Any comments on their scents? I don't see a lot of reviews of them except what's scattered around in the middle of threads....

Galaxy, I'd be most interested in the "didn't likes"  and why...did they morph? Discolor?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 8, 2016)

My absolute least favorite was oatmeal milk and honey. It has that play dough smell and that's all that was left in the soap sample after curing. Bleh.

Intense almond was awful in CP soap. Super acceleration and ricing. Strong scent for a week then fades to nothing. Fades within 3 months in HP too... 

Dragons blood also has that play dough background smell but it actually works kinda well with that scent and it is well rounded in soap. Not the best, but not the worst either. 

The rest of them were pretty good. I only found my notes on 30 of them. Those two were the ones that stuck in my head. 

Most of the scents preformed well and stuck well. It came down to personal preference for many. For example, I didn't like the smell of hippie chick. Those who like patchouli and florals probably would though. 

There were a lot of "this is nice but not amazing" scents. Were there any you were curious about in particular?


----------



## cerelife (Aug 8, 2016)

These are the ones I ordered at last year's sale:
Amish Quilt
Angel Heart
Bamboo Cypress
Bamboo Sugarcane
Bayberry Black Forest
Black Oak Currant
Black Velvet
Blue Skies
Bonfire Bliss
Cantaloupe
Cedarwood and Patchouli
Cinnamon Toast
Clean Green
Cornbread
Cuban Tobacco
Calabrian Bergamot and Violet
Candied Ginger
Dark Chocolate
Heavenly Honeysuckle
Hippie Chick
Issey Miyake
Just Peachy
Lemon Slices
Lemon Verbena
Little Black Dress
London Fog
Lumberjack
Maple Glazed Bacon
Ming Fern and Lavender
Molten Spark
Muscadine Vineyard
Oak Barrel Cider
Orange Chiffon Cake
Orange Dreamsicle
Oud Wood
Ozark Forest
Patchouli Oud Wood
Peppercorn
Pipe Smoke
Raspberry Tomato Leaf
Redwood
Sea Island Grapefruit
Sea Kelp
Shangri-La
Southern Pecan Pie
Southern Sunshine
Strawberry
Strawberry Musk
Sweet & Creamy
Sweetgrass and Cedar
Toasted Marshmallow
Tropical Fruit Slices
Tuscan Cypress
Welcome Home
Whipped Cream
Winter Linen
Woolen Blanket
Tuscan Fields
White Pumpkin Lilac
White Tea

Of these, the ones I loved were:
Blue Skies
Cornbread
Cuban Tobacco
Heavenly Honeysuckle
Lumberjack
Ming Fern & Lavender
Oud Wood
Ozark Forest
Toasted Marshmallow
Whipped Cream
Woolen Blanket

The ones I would order again:
Amish Quilt
Bonfire Bliss
Cinnamon Toast
Lemon Slices
Pipe Smoke
Redwood
Sea Island Grapefruit
Sea Kelp
Shangri-La
Welcome Home
Winter Linen

The rest were just OK to me and I gave a lot of them away. I didn't really hate any of them, but Orange Dreamsicle totally vanished in CP soap. Smelled great OOB, but was gone when I unmolded the soap. It didn't come back during cure and a year later still no scent other than a vague chemical smell.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh, thanks for this list, Cerelife! I was thinking about it today wondering if I wanted to order some. The 3 I keep on hand at all times are:

Mediterranean Garden Spa
Green Irish Tweed
Spiced Cranberry


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 9, 2016)

The ones from them that I keep on hand all the time are: 

Salty sea air
Bonfire bliss
Toasted marshmallow 
Cucumber mint
Lavender chamomile (not an incredible scent but I make a soap with it that sells very well)


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 9, 2016)

Their Asian Pear Flavor oil is AMAZING.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Aug 9, 2016)

cerelife said:


> Of these, the ones I loved were:
> Blue Skies
> Cornbread
> Cuban Tobacco
> ...



Curious why the list of the ones you would buy again isn't the same as the ones you loved.  How did they do in cp?

Not that I need any more FOs any time soon.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 9, 2016)

These are all on the wish list and I have to narrow it down eeeek!

atomic fireball cinnamon
barbershop 1920s
bayberry
blackberry sage
black cherry
candy cane
cantaloupe
cedar,sage & blackberry
christmas bliss
clemetine lavender
cucumber melon
cucumber mint
dragon's blood
forbidden fruit
french vanilla and oak
green apple
green irish tweed
jasmine, white
just peachy
kaylins herb patch
lavender
leather
lilac
monkey farts
neroli
raspberry lilac
raspberry tomato leaf
sweetgrass and cedar
bonfire bliss
oak barrel cider
honeysuckle and white patchouli
karma sutra
peppermint swizzle stick
glazed donut
fresh cut roses
island mango
rose petals
fresh lilac
cider barrel
midnight pomegranate
pipe smoke
spicy apples and peaches
cranberry orange scone
golden opium
cranberry salsa
blue sugar
clean green
moscato
merlot
sauvignon blanc
cuban tobacco
havana nights
sea grass and sand dunes
pinecone and lime
hipster
stainless steel


Cerelife, did you mean you would NOT order the second list again? I'm confused (as I see is soapmaker LOL)....

The other green tweed I have just smells like Irish Spring soap...


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 9, 2016)

My faves from last years' sale (of the ones that I've soaped so far):

London Fog
Redwood
Satsuma
Tuscan Fields 
Falling Leaves 

Of the ones I have not soaped yet, here are the ones my nose loves oob (out-of-bottle):

Calabrian Bergamot & Violet
Bahama Coconut
Bayberry (SnC)
Bayberry Black Forest
Cedar Sage & Blackberry
Blue Sugar
Green Apple
MacIntosh Apple (LW)
Blue Skies
Cuban Tobacco
Jasmine, White


IrishLass


----------



## KristaY (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm so glad you posted your list, nsmar4211. It reminded me I also keep Atomic Fireball Cinnamon on hand always. I overlooked it since I keep it in a different spot.  It's a great cinnamon scent that sticks well and doesn't accel. It doesn't take much either. Yesterday I made a 6 lb batch of spiced cranberry and added only 10gms of Atomic Fireball to the cranberry blend and it's definitely present without being overbearing. If you love cinnamon in any fall/winter blend, this is your winner.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't forget their Lemon Verbena!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Don't forget their Lemon Verbena!



I have Lemon Verbena from BB & WSP. Both smell great but accel (BB more than WSP). Do you know how it compares?


----------



## cerelife (Aug 10, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion! What I should have said is that the 'would order again' list are scents that I liked but didn't blow me away as much as the ones on my 'love' list.
I've soaped with the following and they behaved well although the Honeysuckle and Blue Skies did accelerate a little, but no big deal:
Bamboo and Sugarcane - just ok
Blue Skies - love, love, love this one!
Heavenly Honeysuckle - great true honeysuckle scent
Lemon Slices/Lemon Verbena - I blended these together and it was nice.
Orange Dreamsicle - total fade
Oud Wood - very strong and unique
Sweet & Creamy - I blended this with WSP OMH and it added a nice touch.
I've made soy candles and tarts with some of the other scents. If anyone is interested in candles these scents are great:
Cornbread - yeah, I know it's odd, but I live in the deep south and people LOVE these candles!! It smells just like warm cornbread right out of the oven!
Cuban Tobacco - smells like walking into a cigar shop. I make these candles as part of a set with CS Whiskey FO as the other candle and they sell very well.
Ozark Forest - fresh, clean, evergreen scent
Toasted Marshmallow - very strong and yummy
Whipped Cream - made this candle as part of a set with their Southern Pecan Pie FO and ended up just selling it by itself since most people weren't crazy about the pecan pie candle. I can't say I blame them as the Southern Pecan Pie FO is just kind of a generic 'sweet' scent...no hint of pecans or really anything other than vanilla-y sweet.
I use the Woolen Blanket FO in beard oil and guys love it!


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 10, 2016)

KristaY said:


> I have Lemon Verbena from BB & WSP. Both smell great but accel (BB more than WSP). Do you know how it compares?



I have all 3, and the Rustic one smells brighter, more lemony, is a decent (6ish months)but not great sticker.
I noticed no acceleration with my high lard recipe (3 color drop swirl into base).


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 10, 2016)

According to my notes lemon verbena had almost no acceleration compared to the control. Their lemon verbena, to me, has a softer smell than the BB one. The BB one is very strong, harsh and zingy in soap. The one from RE felt softer and well rounded. Also, the re one has a much higher usage rate than the BB one.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 10, 2016)

You guys are only ADDING to my list of want to try's  LOL


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 10, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> According to my notes lemon verbena had almost no acceleration compared to the control. Their lemon verbena, to me, has a softer smell than the BB one. The BB one is very strong, harsh and zingy in soap. The one from RE felt softer and well rounded. Also, the re one has a much higher usage rate than the BB one.


 
Isn't that funny - those who smelled my BB Lemon verbena couldn't even pick out the lemon!


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 10, 2016)

Their Lemon verbena was very "pledge" to me.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 10, 2016)

RE lemon verbena is a top seller for me in body butter, soap and scrubs.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 13, 2016)

Well, I ordered stuff. Commoncenz, my wallet is mad at you LOL

Note to self, do not sniff more than 10 in a row when they get here...do not do it....NO.:mrgreen:


----------



## CTAnton (Aug 13, 2016)

I narrowed it down to 40...with some help from you all...that being said, I'm wondering if they have sales on larger sizes, once they've hooked you....


----------



## Rusti (Aug 13, 2016)

Nngh. Are these scents really worth $18 shipping?

ETA: Bummed a Mastercard from that paternal parental unit and just gave him the cash, since my Mastercard is my debit card and that ain't happening online. I hope these smells are worth it!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 18, 2016)

They're hereererere! And now I have to sort them...

Errr is Lemon Pound Cake supposed to be black??!?! I've seen brown oils but wow this one is dark! Smells ok though....


----------

